# Pet pigeon may need a home (moving overseas)



## 3369 (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm moving to [redacted] and encountering many obstacles to taking my pet pigeon with me. So, with a very heavy heart, I'm beginning to look for a possible home for her -- preferably somewhere within an easy drive of [redacted]

Pheap is a feral pigeon that we rescued as a squeaker and raised as a pet. She is almost three years old. She has a history of dislocated wing but is generally very healthy. She can fly quite well, but has always lived indoors and has never flown outside or with a flock. I'm sure that she lacks foraging or predator evasion skills. She's very sociable and likes people. She's a great pet and I am crushed about this.

I'm looking for someone who would like to adopt her and keep her as a pet or who might be interested in giving her a good home with their pigeons. It's possible that we may still be able to arrange to take her overseas. If that's the case, we might need someone who could foster her for up to a year.

If you are interested in adopting her or fostering her, please email me. I can send you pictures.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Kristi, 

How utterly heartbreaking for you We do have members in New York as well as the surrounding areas that might be interested in taking your pigeon. We also have members in the UK as well that might have some ideas on that end of things. Be patient until the members get a chance to read you post. I hope that you may find a way to take your sweet pigeon with you somehow.


----------

